# Vernetzung über Grundstücksgrenzen im Kilometerbereich



## Ludewig (29 Juli 2010)

Ich bearbeite gerade einen Planungsvorschlag im Wasserkraftbereich.
Für eine sinnvolle Anlagenfunktion fordere ich die Vernetzung dreier Anlagenteile, wobei nur etwa 10 Byte im Sekundenrhythmus aktualisiert werden müssten, also mehr eine Fernwirklösung als eine reine Automatisierungslösung. Wege gibt es viele, doch wie nähert man sich dieser Frage realistisch und kostenbewusst. Ich habe das so noch nie gebraucht.

Wie gesagt: 
Nutzdaten etwa 10 Byte zu jedem Partner, A ist Kopfstation
Übertragungsrate >= 1/Sekunde
Entfernung AB 100m, AC und BC etwa 1000m, dazwischen normale Wohnbebauung.

Steuerungstyp noch A und C noch nicht definiert, (habe ich bisher keinen Einfluss darauf), B zwei unabhängige S7-314.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juli 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite gerade einen Planungsvorschlag im Wasserkraftbereich.



Hallo,

ich habe kürzliche ein Lösung mit Saia *PCD3.WAC* gesehen,
die haben GPRS-Module, was für die Datenmenge ausreichen
sollte.


----------



## Sera (3 August 2010)

Als kabelgebunde Lösung könnte da auch ein Feldbus genutzt werden Profibus, X2X, o.ä
mit dennen ereicht man gut diese Entfernungen, und bei der geringen Datenrate sollte das einfach umzusetzen sein.
(benötigt wird nur Master, slave und geeignetes Kabel) Teuerste daran wäre vermutlich das Kabelbzw dessen verlegung.
Ethernet scheidet da eigentlich aus,  da das ohne Repeater (Kupferkabel) bei einer maximalen Länge ca 100m liegt. Glasfaser wäre zwar denkbar aber eben verhältnismäßig teuer, nicht nur Kabel auch die Anbindung.

Mit funkverbindungen hab keine Erfahrungen über solche Entfernungen, aber auch bereits von erfolgreichen Umsetzungen über GPRS gehört.

Grad nochmal Post gelesen:

Wohnraum... vlt ist auch eine anbindung über inet möglich? Könnte in Wohngebiet ja gut verfügbar sein. damit könnte man auch auf lange kabelverlegung verzichten


----------



## IBFS (3 August 2010)

Sera schrieb:


> Als kabelgebunde Lösung könnte da auch ein Feldbus genutzt werden Profibus, X2X, o.ä.


 
Im öffentlichen Bereich ist nix mit Kabel ohne entsprechende Genehmigung!

Frank


----------



## tnt369 (3 August 2010)

die firma elseco hat ein funkmodem das bis 2,5km geht. einfach mal bei denen nachfragen.

http://www.elseco.de/Produkte/Funksteuerung/Funkmodem/funkmodem.html

gruß,
Thomas


----------



## didik (5 August 2010)

Funkmodems mit Profibus, MPI, ... Interface gibt es hier:

http://www.schildknecht.info/

Gruß didik


----------



## thomasli (26 September 2016)

funkmodul：
http://www.conrad.de/technik/funkempfaenger.html

oder
http://www.fernkontrolle.com/


----------



## seeba (30 September 2016)

Ggf. mittels GPRS-, UMTS- oder LTE-Router über das Internet gekapselt in einem VPN-Netzwerk. Kommunikation dann wie vorort bspw. per Send/Receive.
Alternativ als Cloud-Lösung inkl. SCADA von uns: http://www.narz.net/telecontrol


----------



## GLT (2 Oktober 2016)

In den vergangenen 6 Jahren wird der TE sicherlich fündig gewesen sein


----------

